# can rats eat pineapple?



## toxic_tears1990

can rats eat pineapple???? :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## ration1802

I don't know, there's a post just recently in General Topics (I think) about what rats can and can't eat.

I know I've given mine little pieces in the past.


----------



## cjshrader

I've given them some with no ill effects. I wouldn't see anything harmful about it.


----------



## jellybeanqueen

i think pineapple has a lot of sugar in it (like many fruits) but a small piece would be fine, i presume. =)


----------



## crapola

my girls love pineapple, especially fresh. they dont care much for tinned pineapple though.


----------



## Gary26Uk

Hmm if not sure if its a good idea to feed pineapple to rats.Ive heard citrus fruits are bad for rats stomachs and digestive system.Although its debatable wether or not pineapples are citrus fruits or not.Ive looked on google and the majority of pages agree they are.If theres any doubt i personally wouldnt feed it.Theres plenty of other safe yummys you can feed instead.


----------



## ration1802

I think fruit (acidic fruit) is ok in small quantities - if you feed a rat too much pineapple though, I'm sure it'll have a similar effect as with us humans and give them the runs


----------



## Stephanie

i would be careful with males since male rats can't have oranges i would see if it has the same properties that the ornage does that gives cancer.


----------



## cjshrader

The problem isn't with oranges, it's with a chemical that's in that's in that white part of the orange that is on the skin. Pineapples naturally don't have that part.


----------



## toxic_tears1990

well , my boys liked the pineapple but my girls wernt fussed at all with it lol, none of my rats like carrot!!! lol.


----------



## crapola

cjshrader said:


> The problem isn't with oranges, it's with a chemical that's in that white part of the orange that is on the skin. Pineapples naturally don't have that part.


yeah, i dont like the white part (called pith) either, so when i give my girls pieces of orange or mandarin, i take the time and effort to remove all the pith.


----------



## tigerstripesk8

It should be fine, I eat tinned pineapple all the time and Watson loves to steal a few pieces out of my bowl. I try to avoid giving him too much because they're so acidic, but a few pieces every now and then hasn't harmed him at all.


----------



## Jaguar

tigerstripesk8 said:


> It should be fine, I eat tinned pineapple all the time and Watson loves to steal a few pieces out of my bowl. I try to avoid giving him too much because they're so acidic, but a few pieces every now and then hasn't harmed him at all.


Check the date on the threads before you reply please! This thread is from 2007 and I don't think the OP is around any more.


----------

